# Tohatsu 6hp power upgrade?



## owentabor1

Is it possible to get any extra power out of a 2008 Tohatsu 6hp 4 stroke? 

I have read that some guys swap parts on their motors with the bigger motors and get good results..

Can this be done with the Tohatsu?


----------



## noeettica

Not too much you could get up to 15 % but not worth it 

get a tach and make sure you are turning full rpm's


----------



## Brett

4, 5, 6 are all the same engine.
The difference is the carbs.
bolt the 6 hp carb on the 4 hp engine and viola you created another 6.









Yes I know, a viola is a string instrument...


----------



## owentabor1

> 4, 5, 6 are all the same engine.
> The difference is the carbs.
> bolt the 6 hp carb on the 4 hp engine and viola you created another 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I know, a viola is a string instrument...


Can I bolt a 9 hp carb on my 6hp and voila 9hp? lol


----------



## Tommysmicroskiff

No Sir 

I used to do stuff like this all the time , not worth it 

1.bore it over sized
2.bigger valves
3.get the cam reground
4.stiffer valve springs 
5.bigger carb

then dial in the prop with a prop shop 

you might see 8 hp

again NOT WORTH IT ...

just get a 9.8 2 stroke 



> 4, 5, 6 are all the same engine.
> The difference is the carbs.
> bolt the 6 hp carb on the 4 hp engine and viola you created another 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I know, a viola is a string instrument...
> 
> 
> 
> Can I bolt a 9 hp carb on my 6hp and voila 9hp? lol
Click to expand...


----------



## fsae99

For normally aspirated engines there is no replacement for displacement.

If you could add turbo or super charger and modify engine mapping and run more exotic fuel you could get 20 hp out of it.


----------



## owentabor1

Thats a shame... guess ill be buying a new Yamaha 9.9 when i get sick of the Tohatsu.


----------

